# Parkour/Free Running



## HKayG (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi All!

I would love to know if theres anyone that partakers/knows some that partakes in free running/parkour sport.  It is a main theme in my first novel.
What i know is from reading only and watching videos but i'd love to get some further insight such as:


What sort of training you do to get better.
What other sports help with free running
If there are any competitions in Britain
How often you get injured taking part in it
 
And anything else you think would be helpful!

Thanks in advance


----------



## bo_7md (Jun 17, 2012)

http://forum.3run.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=23692


----------



## HKayG (Jun 17, 2012)

Brilliant, thank you so much. I'll take my time to read through this.


----------

